# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  guppys

## soosoon

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Poisson
						
						
*Âge:* 3 ans 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 13 - Bouches-du-Rhône
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 Une collègue au travail a mis une annonce pour donner des guppys. Sur Marseille

----------


## ChatouPension

Mettez une annonce sur une forum spécialisé ou elle peut aussi contacter un club daquariophilie

----------


## ChatouPension

Avez vous des nouvelles ?

----------


## ChatouPension

Plus de nouvelles

----------

